# Angeln auf Bali



## Pikehunter1302 (2. August 2007)

Hallo Bordis wer hatte schon einmal das Vergnügen um Bali ein Fischkontakt zu haben. Bei mir gehts in drei Wochen los und  ich 
wäre über einige Tipps noch richtig froh.:g


----------



## Dart (3. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

Eigene Erfahrungen habe ich leider nicht, zum aufwärmen hier ein paar links.
http://www.bali-fishing.com/ 
http://www.enafishing.com/ 
http://www.memancing.com/front/index.php 
Wünsche dir einen super Urlaub...berichte doch mal wie das Fischen dort ist, nach deiner Rückkehr.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Pikehunter1302 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

Hallo Reiner

Mal sehen was geht auf  BALI !!!

Bin gerade beim Zusammenstellen der Ausrüstung.
Vielen Dank für die angehängten Links. hab mal reingeschaut
klingt ja recht exklusiv was die da so geschrieben haben.
Einen Anbieter habe ich ja vor Ort der auch das Guiding organisiert und noch ein bisschen Aktion mehr.
Ich will ein paar Würfe aus der Brandung probieren und dann habe ich noch für 3 Tage angeln ohne Limit auf einen Boot
gebucht mal sehen was geht müssen ja nicht gleich die ganz großen sein wichtig ist das ein bisschen Adrenalin abgeht und ich eine gute Zeit habe zusammen mit meiner Frau die hoffentlich ein bißchen mitangelt!!!

Ich halte dich aufjeden auf dem laufendem.

Pikehunter1302


----------



## freibadwirt (6. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*



Pikehunter1302 schrieb:


> Hallo Reiner
> 
> Mal sehen was geht auf BALI !!!
> 
> ...


 
Aber nicht ins Riff werfen das mag die Schnur gar nicht .:q:q:q:q
Viel Spass in Bali

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Steinadler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

ich hab letztes jahr dort geangelt ................ es war nicht das wirkliche weil
1. war der teil bei uns in der gegend naturschutzgebiet
2. die bote mit denen ich dann doch raus zum angeln konnte waren so klein das sie mit 3 leuten schon überfüllt waren 
3. das fürte dann dazu das ich begriff das ich wohl nix mit big-game oder so in diesem urlaub haben werde
4. von den kleinen booten konnte man nur auf minifische angeln 
i-wie war das angeln richtig sch*** in dem urlaub ........i-wie


----------



## Dart (6. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

Hi Marek
Ich denke mal das es auch in Bali vernünftige Big Game Chartertouren gibt...es bleibt natürlich jedem freigestellt ob er die Kosten auf sich nehmen will oder ne preiswerte Touri-Tour auf kleine Rifffische bucht, auch..wenn dann und wann, durchaus mal ein grösserer Fisch einsteigen könnte.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Pikehunter1302 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

Hallo Jungs
schon mal drüber nachgedacht das nicht jeder Anbieter von "Urlaubsreisen" ein Verständniss für das schönste Hobby (angeln auf wirkliche Fische hat).
In diesen Punkt habe ich mich garntiert richtig entschieden - und das trotz normalen Budget.
Aber meine Frage heißt immer noch was oder welche Köder habt Ihr so verwendet-
könnte ja auch eine Fehlequelle von Euch gewesen sein -sorry!!??
Ich habe vor mit Poppern und Woblern mal dort mein Glück zu versuchen, letztens war im Blinker ein Artikel darüber auch Speed Jiging könnte zum Erfolg führen.
Erst versuchen und dann fluchen bis Morgen Pikehunter1302.


----------



## salzi (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

Hallo Pikehunter1302,

wie war denn das Fischen auf Bali? Ich habe vor diesen Oktober dort hin zu fahren und würde es natürlich auch gerne mal versuchen.


----------



## wodibo (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Bali*

Würde mich mal interessieren. 
Ich will mal wieder nach Fernost und Bali steht auf der Wunschliste ganz oben.
Mit welchen Kosten ist in etwa zu rechen für Flug/ Hotel, Kultur und 2 oder 3 Angeltouren.
Habt Ihr es mal mit den einheimischen Fischern probiert? Das klappte auf Sri Lanka immer ganz gut.
In welcher Gegend ist das Angeln vom Ufer aussichtsreich?


----------

